# I could use help removing Webroot



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Hello and thanks in advance for any help. I am not very techie. We have a barely one year old Dell computer, Windows 7, and the sticker says intel inside CORE i5.

It came with McAfee and something called Webroot.

Apparently Webroot wants us to renew our subscription, which I don't want to do.

I have gone to All Programs, found it there, and deleted it by using the right click, delete move.

At some point I think I opened it, and did "uninstall", which apparently hasn't worked. Every day the "renew" pop ups keep coming up, and now, it flashes a quick 2-second "warning" of malicious something or other when I open Homesteading Today.

How do I get this out of our computer for good?


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Follow this article

http://support.webroot.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1761

If that doesn't work...follow this article and that should do it

http://support.webroot.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2223


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

And if those don't work, download Revo Uninstaller and uninstall it with that, it'll remove registry entries which are probably causing your issue.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Bless you every one! It has stopped popping up now! What a relief. Thank you all so much.


----------

